# Need Help In Frame ID



## shaverlake (Dec 27, 2005)

I recently picked up a used Bianchi aluminum frame and have not been able to ID the year. I was thinking of putting it back to original. It was made in Italy(at least that's what the sticker says), has a name of Costruita nel reparto corse and serial number on the bottom bracket is 59 C 2818. Any help on where to go t find info would be great.


----------



## shaverlake (Dec 27, 2005)

*Frame Pictures*

Here are some pictures of the frame


----------



## N4BBQ (Oct 10, 2005)

shaverlake said:


> I recently picked up a used Bianchi aluminum frame and have not been able to ID the year. I was thinking of putting it back to original. It was made in Italy(at least that's what the sticker says), has a name of Costruita nel reparto corse and serial number on the bottom bracket is 59 C 2818. Any help on where to go t find info would be great.



Very interesting. The phrase "Costruita nel reparto corse" simply means "Constructed in the race department".

Fire off an e-mail to Bianchi and see if anyone will help you. I have a friend that used to ride for Bianchi (knows them inside and out) and as soon as he returns to town. I'll have him look at these photos and see what he can come up with.

[email protected]


----------



## merckxman (Jan 23, 2002)

*What does Columbus decal say?*

It will identify the quality of the tubeset.


----------



## shaverlake (Dec 27, 2005)

*Columbus decal*

The Columbus decal says:

COLUMBUS
TUBI SPECIALI RINFORZATI
OVER SIZE
ACCIAIO NIVA CROM
EXTRA EL LEGGERI


----------



## sungchang (Sep 20, 2005)

*Any idea what this decal means?*

I'm trying to identify the year of an old Bianchi as well.

The color is all black. The decal says the following:

Columbus
Tubi Speciali Rinforzati
Acciaio CrMo
Cromo
Doppio Spessore

It came with full Quattro drive train (crankset, front and rear derailleur)

And SN seems to be 9E 846? (last number spot is is a little rusted)


----------



## merckxman (Jan 23, 2002)

*Sounds, looks like Columbus EL-OS tubeset*

First, this is a steel frame (lug construction). It may feel very light making you think it's aluminum...that's because it is made with the best tubeset at the time, EL-OS (extra light, oversize would be the translation of the decal). This tubeset is highly thought of. And, the bike was built at the Bianchi "racing department". Nice frame, definitely worth having on the road! You will enjoy it.

The 59 would be the frame size.


----------



## us_wr (Feb 4, 2006)

*Web site to help ID bike*

I found a great website to help id frames. It may help. It is http://www.airfreetires.com/Specs/default.asp


----------

